# NCAA Tournament (3/16): First Round Game Discusssion



## Brian34Cook

vs.








(13) Albany (23-9) vs. (4) Virginia (20-10)
Game Info: 12:15 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
South 1st Round - Nationwide Arena (Columbus, OH)








vs.








(10) Georgia Tech (20-11) vs. (7) UNLV (28-6)
Game Info: 12:25 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - United Center (Chicago, IL)








vs.








(15) North Texas (23-10) vs. (2) Memphis (30-3)
Game Info: 12:30 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
South 1st Round - New Orleans Arena (New Orleans, LA)








vs.








(11) Winthrop (28-4) vs. (6) Notre Dame (24-7)
Game Info: 2:35 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - Spokane Arena (Spokane, WA)








vs.








(12) Long Beach St. (24-7) vs. (5) Tennessee (22-10)
Game Info: 2:45 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
South 1st Round - Nationwide Arena (Columbus, OH)








vs.








(15) Texas A&M C.C. (26-6) vs. (2) Wisconsin (29-5)
Game Info: 2:55 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - United Center (Chicago, IL)








vs.








(10) Creighton (22-10) vs. (7) Nevada (28-4)
Game Info: 3:00 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
South 1st Round - New Orleans Arena (New Orleans, LA)








vs.








(14) Miami (OH) (18-14) vs. (3) Oregon (26-7)
Game Info: 5:05 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - Spokane Arena (Spokane, WA)








vs.








(16) Niagara (23-11) vs. (1) Kansas (30-4)
Game Info: 7:10 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
West 1st Round - United Center (Chicago, IL)








vs.








(12) Illinois (23-11) vs. (5) Virginia Tech (21-11)
Game Info: 7:10 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
West 1st Round - Nationwide Arena (Columbus, OH)








vs.








(9) Purdue (21-11) vs. (8) Arizona (20-10)
Game Info: 7:20 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - New Orleans Arena (New Orleans, LA)








vs.








(13) New Mexico St. (25-8) vs. (4) Texas (24-9)
Game Info: 7:25 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
East 1st Round - Spokane Arena (Spokane, WA)








vs.








(9) Villanova (22-10) vs. (8) Kentucky (21-11)
Game Info: 9:40 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
West 1st Round - United Center (Chicago, IL)








vs.








(13) Holy Cross (25-8) vs. (4) Southern Ill. (27-6)
Game Info: 9:40 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
West 1st Round - Nationwide Arena (Columbus, OH)








vs.








(16) Jackson St. (21-13) vs. (1) Florida (29-5)
Game Info: 9:50 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
Midwest 1st Round - New Orleans Arena (New Orleans, LA)








vs.








(12) Arkansas (21-13) vs. (5) USC (23-11)
Game Info: 9:55 pm EDT Fri Mar 16, 2007
East 1st Round - Spokane Arena (Spokane, WA)


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Texas vs New Mexico St is going to be a humdinger...Can I say that...humdinger?


----------



## HKF

Miami (Ohio) when 95% of the nation won't be watching. However, I will.


----------



## SheriffKilla

i can feel it.. Tex Am CC over Wisconsin...


----------



## HB

I want to see what Arizona will do tomorrow


----------



## Brian34Cook

I wanna see Illinois win.. then I'll watch the game after obviously.. I wanna play the Salukis.. been wanting to for a bit.. maybe not this year.. but whatever.. if Illinois loses I'm probably done watching... sure Ill catch some games though sometime :lol:


----------



## rebelsun

Biggest upset: Runnin' Reggie and the Aggies over Texas.


----------



## HKF

I hope Theus' team comes to play, but Elijah Ingram is the PG, which means a lot of turnovers.


----------



## SheriffKilla

i haven't watched THAT much but i've been seeing him since High School adn I like his game
not an NBA guy but a pretty good college player if not the best passer for a PG


----------



## rebelsun

HKF said:


> I hope Theus' team comes to play, but Elijah Ingram is the PG, which means a lot of turnovers.


Theus has done an amazing job with that program. How do you get a top 25 prospect (Pope) from Pennsylvania to play basketball in Las Cruces? Damn. I have a feeling Reggie won't be there too long. Hopefully for Aggies fans he doesn't get the acting bug again.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

My picks:

Florida
Arizona
Winthrop
Oregon
Georgia Tech
Kansas
Villanova
V Tech
Southern Illinois
USC
Texas
Tennessee
Viginia
Creighton
Memphis


----------



## GNG

Rawse's Real Man of Genius Pick o' the Day: Albany over Virginia.

Hopefully, the low seeds at least come to play today.


----------



## BallStateCards

Hopefully Miami get pummelled by 30+...

Man, I hate those guys.


----------



## coolpohle

The better games are today, no question. I wouldn't be surprised if at least two of the 12 seeds and both 10 seeds won.


----------



## HB

Watch out for Oregon. That team is FUN to watch


----------



## TucsonClip

Oregon is playing as well as anyone in the country. I think they smoke Miami by 25.

Arizona presents major match up problems for Purdue. If they play defense they beat Purdue like they beat Wisconsin last year.


----------



## HKF

The Great Danes of Albany led by Jamar Wilson. Senior guard, came to play last year vs. UConn (no surprise facotr, because I'm sure Calhoun told Leitao what to expect). Having said that, go Danes.


----------



## Brian34Cook

My Schedule on TV:
Georgia Tech vs UNLV
Winthrop vs Notre Dame
Illinois vs Virginia Tech
Southern Illinois vs Holy Cross

Ugh... dear god I hope during the Winthrop/Notre Dame one.. they take me somewhere else! Hopefully the game in Chicago with Wisconsin even though it may be a blowout!


----------



## Diable

I'd love to see Memphis lose,but they have too much experience playing teams that could be fifteen seeds if Memphis wasn't in C-USA.


----------



## HKF

Someone want to tell Albany that the game has started?


----------



## HB

GT already messing up

Heck of a game this Memphis-N. Texas battle is turning out to be


----------



## Serrated Shadow

woah boy, I picked Tech to win...Maybe i should offer then a couple of 

George Washingtons??? :makeadeal


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Goddamn Reynolds...6-6


----------



## Blink4

albany is getting SMACKED


----------



## HB

Well thats understandable, UVA has one of the best backcourts in the league. Singletary IMO is the best pg in the nation.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

oh good, GT's back in it..


----------



## HKF

Why are these teams never ready to play at the start? I am happy about North Texas. Is it too much to ask to see a good game?


----------



## Diable

reynolds has been in a shooting slump too.He hasn't scored well for about two or three weeks.Albany is in deep doo doo if they can't match up with UVa inside,because I don't think anyone can match up with their guards when Reynolds is on.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Every year I lose 25% of the first round games. It's like clockwork.

Come ON Tech!


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Every year I lose 25% of the first round games. It's like clockwork.
> 
> Come ON Tech!


for some strange reason i always do really well the first round, usually missing 5 or 6 picks at most...but then by the elite 8 all of my teams are toasted...so i suppose it evens out in the end.

I agree HKF, it's cool to see a lower seed show up like that...although i hope Memphis pulls it out.


----------



## HKF

Paul Hewitt, do you have any plays? Why do your players look so damn disorganized? UNLV 19-8


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Lol, after play was stopped the Virginia guy made a shot off glass from his back...


----------



## HKF

This Virginia game is over. Damn America East.


----------



## kamego

HKF said:


> This Virginia game is over. Damn America East.


I was hoping UVA would be the token pretty high seed to lose.


----------



## Diable

Ga Tech should be down by thirty.I swear Crittendon has so much talent,but some days he looks like he has no idea how to play this game.He's been rattled from the tip and it's just killing Tech.


----------



## HKF

Just some more bad basketball. This has been one horrible year for basketball in both college and the NBA. A lot of guys hurt, a lot of teams relying on the 3. If I were strictly a college fan, I'd have to start re-evaluating why I enjoy these bad basketball games.

Is it because of the brackets and the lure of winning money? It has to be.


----------



## HKF

Sturns on North Texas is killing his team. Bad shots, stupid turnovers, just horrible point guard play.


----------



## HB

7 point game in the GT game. 

Dorsey on Memphis is a beast in the post


----------



## HKF

If I didn't know better, I'd say Sturns had money on this game. No one can play this stupidly and then not sit on the bench. C'mon Johnny, get someone in there who won't completely **** up.


----------



## HB

Memphis has won this game


----------



## HB

UVA is putting on a clinic


----------



## Diable

Sean Singletary with the sweet driving dish and then another assist to Reynolds for three...Albany calls Time most appropriately


----------



## HKF

I really think Leitao sold his team on the fact that UConn struggled with them last year and the team came out focused. Even though I have felt UVA was overrated all season, the fact that Albany is double-teaming the paint, shows that this team was probably seeded way too high.


----------



## rebelsun

REEEEEEBBBEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLS... REEEEEEEBBBEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLSSS...

Hopefully they can continue to keep the Jackets off their game and keep hitting those 3s. Joel Anthony is really one of the unsung heroes for UNLV; the team hasn't had a shotblocking/interior defensive presence like him since Keon Clark.


----------



## Diable

These idiots here quit showing the Ga Tech game just when Tech gets back in it they're showing ******* greg gumbel and the studio morons on two channels and the Albany blowout on the other.


----------



## HKF

Tech-UNLV game like how I expected it to go. This UNLV team is really good.


----------



## Diable

Crittendon finally scores


----------



## JuX

Seemingly surprising by UNT, keep close to Memphis.


----------



## JuX

Oh, how did he miss a dunk like that?


----------



## HKF

Crittenton is playing like a freshman. Georgia Tech is not giving the ball to Thad Young and he's been effective.


----------



## JuX

Memphis is giving UNT extremely hard time right now, forcing them to make turnovers in a row and pulling away.


----------



## HKF

Paul Hewitt is getting outcoached.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

GT within one with 4 minutes left...


----------



## HKF

Kevin Kruger needs to stop shooting and Lon Kruger needs to sit his son. He's killing his team out there by gunning.


----------



## rebelsun

This Tech-UNLV game is gonna be a great finish.


----------



## HKF

Georgia Tech has no more timeouts. :whatever:


----------



## JuX

Bad shot but attempted to regain the possession.


----------



## HKF

UNLV is just outhustling Georgia Tech and they deserve to lose, if they infact lose this game. You have to want it Jackets.


----------



## rebelsun

Wendell is the ****.


----------



## JuX

Man...


----------



## HKF

Hewitt is such a stupid ****. Tell Crittenton to take it to the basket. Goodness.


----------



## rebelsun

Reeeeeeeeeebbbeeeeeellllllllllllls... Reeeeeeeeeeebbbbbbeeeellllllllllllls...


----------



## Serrated Shadow

ever heard of rebounding GT?


----------



## JuX

GT is in a deep hot water right now


----------



## HKF

Georgia Tech is going to lose. The lack of sense of urgency, is deplorable. They had no semblance of an offensive game plan and they have done nothing on the boards, but get dominated.


----------



## rebelsun

Viva Las Vegas! Woooo!


----------



## JuX

Here it goes...


----------



## JuX

Game's over for Georgia Tech. What a pathetic attempt.


----------



## HKF

Well, I am about to lose my first Elite Eight team, which will ruin my bracket. I'm done caring now. ****in' Georgia Tech. Crittenton and Young better not think about going to the NBA. They can't even beat UNLV.


----------



## rebelsun

Damn, can't believe that was their first tourney win since the ridiculous '91 team. It should be great game against Wisconsin.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

HKF said:


> Well, I am about to lose my first Elite Eight team, which will ruin my bracket. I'm done caring now. ****in' Georgia Tech. Crittenton and Young better not think about going to the NBA. They can't even beat UNLV.


Luckily i only had GT making it to the 2nd round, so i'm not in too bad of shape..they sure did fall flat though after that comeback..pitiful.


----------



## lw32

If GT would grab a defensive rebound, or at least hustle the result would be very different. Crittenton and Young were disappointing. If I'm Young I'm out of GT this year, no more sticking around the low block with no touches. His one move off the dribble was nice, set up a teammate for the easy FTs. Stop wasting your time in college. Crittenton played horribly. He over-dribbled the ball when on, there was no ball movement at all. He failed to realize the clock was working against GT.

UNLV definitely deserved the win.


----------



## HKF

Tennessee is not ****ing around. They have come out hungry and focused. This has me wondering, why don't more coaches press in these kinds of games, just to get their guys into the ball game defensively? It just seems like these players need motivation.


----------



## HB

HKF said:


> Well, I am about to lose my first Elite Eight team, which will ruin my bracket. I'm done caring now. ****in' Georgia Tech. Crittenton and Young better not think about going to the NBA. They can't even beat UNLV.


GT to the Elite 8? What??? I had them losing in the next round.


----------



## JuX

Good hustle by Wintrop and scored.


----------



## JuX

Game tied! A spectular run by Wintrop. I haven't the slighest idea as why they are so ready for this game.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Juxtaposed said:


> Good hustle by Wintrop and scored.


they tied it up!


----------



## HKF

Long Beach State is fighting back. Playing hard and and battling better on the glass.


----------



## HKF

Winthrop = good basketball team.


----------



## HKF

Corpus Christi up 7-0. They have a big Center, 7'0 Chris Daniels. Has three blocks already. Whoops 10-0.


----------



## zagsfan20

I agree, and always have that Hewitt is a ****ty coach.

Hey, Coophole, I thought Winthrop was very overrated and they weren't going to give Notre Dame any problems.


----------



## HKF

To be fair, he said that VCU had no shot against Duke. Yeah.


----------



## HKF

The CBS feeds are over one minute behind. It sucks seeing these scores above the tv, because it's killing me.


----------



## Sunsfan81

The horrible tournament (except for Duke losing :biggrin continues. Albany who Doug Gottlieb picked, got murdered. Overrated Memphis struggled for a while against North Texas but then won easily. UNLV won in a decent game against Georgia Tech. 

We need Winthrop to win, and Corpus Christi to continue playing well.


----------



## HKF

Well it's 15-2 now and Wisconsin's inability to put the ball in the hoop is starting to come back and bite them.


----------



## HB

Damn you Wisconsin


----------



## Sunsfan81

11 point lead for Winthrop!!! :clap2: Damn, they're pretty good.


----------



## HKF

Winthrop is up 11. They are playing very well.


----------



## kamego

17-4 TAMCC over Wisconsin? wow


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> Damn you Wisconsin


17-4 Texas CC!!!! :lol:


----------



## rebelsun

lol, don't **** with Corpus Christi.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Wisconsin is embarassing their state to high hell right now...big ups to wintrhop though, they're just killing ND.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Winthrop up 14!


----------



## HKF

This is why I was mad at Georgia Tech. They had a chance to go the Elite Eight.


----------



## UD40

Winthrop is playing great right now.

The Badgers need to get their act together.


----------



## kamego

RebelSun said:


> lol, don't **** with Corpus Christi.


First time in the tourny and they could beat a 2 seed? Awesome


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wisconsin only has 4 points in more than 10 minutes of play! :lol:


----------



## Brian34Cook

That was my concern with Wisconsin.. they aint been scoring lately.. kinda a bad time for that..

Although I still had them going pretty far for some reason.. I dont know..


----------



## HKF

Wisconsin is garbage. Their grind it out style is getting embarrassed by a team that is the 2nd best FG% shooting team in America. Notre Dame plays absolutely no defense. 

Laughing at Digger Phelps.


----------



## Sunsfan81

18 point lead for Winthrop!!! :clap:


----------



## thrillhouse

winthrop is playing well, but it looks like they brought their own refs today


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Sunsfan81 said:


> Wisconsin only has 4 points in more than 10 minutes of play! :lol:


I just realized i've got Wisconsin in the elite 8 in two of my brackets...i'm not laughing too much now.. :nonono:


----------



## HKF

I just want to say Wisconsin is getting *** kicked and the refs are trying to help them. Alando Tucker jumps into the big man of Corpus Christi and they call a foul on him.


----------



## kamego

I predicted Wisconsin wasn't going to do well in the Big 10 forum so I am happy.

If ND isn't playing at home they don't win. Thats been the MO all year


----------



## HKF

They are dunking all over Wisconsin. LOL. Keep this up.


----------



## Diable

TAMCC seems to have pretty good athleticism. Wow jams on consecutive plays.I was telling my brother that if this team got really hot they could beat Wisconsin because they have so much trouble scoring,but maybe I wasn't thinking it'd be so one sided right now.


----------



## Nimreitz

If you read about a Wisconsin man hanging himself at halftime of this game, that would be me.

We've had some good shots too, it's just that NOTHING is going down.


----------



## Diable

I don't even know what conference Corpus Christi is in...SWAC...Southland maybe


----------



## UD40

I hope Wisconsin goes on a 30-0 run...if not, my bracket is pretty much trash.


----------



## Nimreitz

Alando Tucker ****ing blows. I feel better when the freshmen are playing.


----------



## Diable

I hope Corpus Cristi goes on 60-0 run

Wonder how many people have the badgers burrowing their way to Atlanta


----------



## Brian34Cook

Nimreitz said:


> If you read about a Wisconsin man hanging himself at halftime of this game, that would be me.
> 
> We've had some good shots too, it's just that NOTHING is going down.


Its ok.. your team is still better than me if it makes you any better!! 

Although Ray Charles, Stevie Wonder, or Helen Keller could score 7 pts in 14 minutes 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nimreitz

Oh and if you haven't noticed from the teams that have beat us, Michigan State, Ohio State, and Indiana, they all played zone.


----------



## JuX

Wisconsin must have left their passion for winning in Madison.


----------



## HKF

Diable said:


> I don't even know what conference Corpus Christi is in...SWAC...Southland maybe


First year in the Southland, didn't have a program until 1999.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

this is just pathetic. Wisconsin's doing everything in their power to **** up now.


----------



## Sunsfan81

7 points in 15 minutes!!! :rofl:


----------



## JuX

****ing Wisconsin are trying to mess up my bracket for once again.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> First year in the Southland, didn't have a program until 1999.


Yeah they've been a crappy Independent for a few years, this year they joined a conference.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

finally, jesus.


----------



## JuX

Serrated Shadow said:


> finally, jesus.


How long was the scoring dought?


----------



## el_Diablo

Sunsfan81 said:


> 7 points in 15 minutes!!! :rofl:


but they are only 16 points down (after they just scored), with 25 minutes to play, so..


----------



## kamego

el_Diablo said:


> but they are only 16 points down (after they just scored), with 25 minutes to play, so..


Yeah but they are only averaging about a point every 2 minutes lol


----------



## zagsfan20

Nimreitz said:


> Alando Tucker ****ing blows. I feel better when the freshmen are playing.


I've come to realize this too.


----------



## kamego

zagsfan20 said:


> I've come to realize this too.


The scouts at the big ten tourny all said the same thing about him. Great college player but probally not going to translate into much in the NBA.


----------



## JuX

Tucker has increased the likelihood not being drafted in first round or even at all.


----------



## Your Answer

Ive got Winthrop beating Wisconsin in the sweet 16 so its not as frustrating for me as it is for some but I would still like to see them win so I can keep all my sweet 16 teams


----------



## zagsfan20

My bracket is sittin' pretty right now, I don't have any teams that I have advancing in the next round losing yet. 

But, Wisconsin better get their **** in gear.


----------



## HKF

Sunsfan81 said:


> Yeah they've been a crappy Independent for a few years, this year they joined a conference.


I wouldn't call them crappy they went 20-8 in back to back seasons before joining the Southland. Ronnie Arrow has always been a winner. A real program builder.


----------



## Nimreitz

Ok Ok!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

and Wisconsin finally hits double digits


----------



## UD40

Badgers seem to be noticing it's time to wake up.


----------



## el_Diablo

kamego said:


> Yeah but they are only averaging about a point every 2 minutes lol


it's pretty pathetic true.. but they are still going to win.


----------



## HKF

If you remember what happened to Winthrop last year, they are doing it again. Had a big lead on Tennessee than went scoreless the last 7 minutes of the ball game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

so Notre Dame has cut it to 10


----------



## JuX

Damn Alando Tucker. Purposely swatting the ball away to waste the time on CC.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Wisconsin cuts it to 8 at halftime..


----------



## Nimreitz

Ok a little damage control here: it isn't that bad. Only 8 points against a 15 seed.


----------



## HKF

Tucker should have gotten a technical foul, no one was under him. I really hope Wisconsin loses. I hate their system, I think Bo Ryan is overrated and I am sick of watching them play boring Big Ten basketball.


----------



## HKF

Winthrop choking.


----------



## Sunsfan81

crap, Notre Dame has cut it to 6


----------



## HKF

4 point game now. Missing all these FT's.


----------



## JuX

I call it a jinx because they just showed the 3 point shooting.


----------



## kamego

Nimreitz said:


> Ok a little damage control here: it isn't that bad. Only 8 points against a 15 seed.


They are going to have to burn a lot of energy to come back in this game. Whoever they face in the 2nd round if they win will be very happy.


----------



## Sunsfan81

down to 4!


----------



## zagsfan20

Tennessee looks like they have it won.


----------



## HB

Gooo ND!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

crap, down to 3 :mad2:


----------



## JuniorNoboa

It's good for me if Wisconsin loses - have them going out in the second round to UNLV, so its good for the bracket compared to others.

Not usually that cocerned about my bracket but I don't remember ever being 18-1, and ranked 1,200 out of 1,800,000,


----------



## kamego

Had to figure ND would get it going at some point.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Winthrop is a pathetic FT shooting team, 63% for the season


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Omg what are you DOING Winthrop????

Ohh, good jam...that's something anyway..

If Wisconsin loses my brackets are in trouble.


----------



## JuX

Count plus foul.


----------



## UD40

61-58 w/ 4 minutes left. Come on Winthrop.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

And the foul!


----------



## HKF

Winthrop, damn you mofos. 40 minutes.


----------



## JuX

A very interesting day today, indeed.


----------



## Nimreitz

HKF said:


> Tucker should have gotten a technical foul, no one was under him. I really hope Wisconsin loses. I hate their system, I think Bo Ryan is overrated and I am sick of watching them play boring Big Ten basketball.


BOOOOO

Tucker shouldn't have got a tech. He was on the rim for about 1 second, and he didn't swat the ball away either. It is not his duty to be the ball boy for TAMCC, he didn't touch the ball at all, and that's not wrong.

Anyway, Winthrop forgot how to play defense.


----------



## HKF

Ian Eagle and Jim Spanarkel always cover the best games. It's inevitable.


----------



## zagsfan20

Does anyone else have Winthrop winning this?


----------



## kamego

zagsfan20 said:


> Does anyone else have Winthrop winning this?


I bet against Notre Dame when they are on the road.


----------



## HB

Lol look at all this winthrop fans, take that out of here.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

zagsfan20 said:


> Does anyone else have Winthrop winning this?


I do, although they have 0 momentum.


----------



## HB

zagsfan20 said:


> Does anyone else have Winthrop winning this?


I am baffled by this too


----------



## JuX

zagsfan20 said:


> Does anyone else have Winthrop winning this?


No, didn't expect them to go this far.


----------



## HB

:laugh: at that possession, blows a wide open layup, leads to 3 on the other end


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, lead down to 1 again


----------



## HKF

Notre Dame leads and CBS keeps me on a 28 point game.


----------



## LineOFire

Winthrop's big guy blew that easy layup.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

****, Winthrop collapsed faster than my right lung.


----------



## Nimreitz

Is that Tennessee score correct? They're going to break every non-Loyola Marymount Tournament scoring record.


----------



## Sunsfan81

wow Notre Dame took lead, now Winthrop back up 1


----------



## LineOFire

CBS went to commercials for about 2 seconds. :lol:


----------



## JuX

up 4 but a foul in Wintrop.


----------



## kamego

Nimreitz said:


> Is that Tennessee score correct? They're going to break every non-Loyola Marymount Tournament scoring record.


I miss the LMU style of play. Too bad they still don't run like that


----------



## Serrated Shadow

There we go. Big 3 by winthrop.


----------



## HB

Sigh Winthrop has guts


----------



## JuX

on**


----------



## Sunsfan81

Winthrop up 4!! :clap:


----------



## HKF

CBS please switch. It's 67-64 with 1:11 left. Please.


----------



## LineOFire

As bad as Winthrop has been shooting free throws, Notre Dame has been worse.


----------



## JuX

Man!!! I thought it was a charge but no...

Unbelievable.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nimreitz said:


> Is that Tennessee score correct? They're going to break every non-Loyola Marymount Tournament scoring record.


Yeah stupid Long Beach State thought they could run with Tennessee.


----------



## HB

Terrible officiating


----------



## JuX

Still sucking on the line by Wintrop. They won't win games if they manage to suck at it.


----------



## Diable

Someone has to call something there...but they should do it within ten seconds of the play...Miss the first FT again


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Damn, i could shoot FT's better than these 2 teams, and i suck.


----------



## JuX

Whoa! W up 6.


----------



## HKF

Bradshaw finished them.


----------



## Nimreitz

Come on!! I love my Badgers, but I don't care about the start of the second half, I want to see the Winthrop game!! I have them as a sweet 16 team!


----------



## LineOFire

Bradshaw!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Monster JAM!!!


----------



## HB

Another ****ing one bites the dust


----------



## zagsfan20

I love Bradshaw's game. Dude is versatile.


----------



## Sunsfan81

6 point lead for Winthrop!!! Looks like they're going to win it now. :clap:


----------



## JuX

Yeah, nice way to finish it off.


----------



## Diable

I'll be happy for Winthrop if they hold on.They've been knocking on the door and had one foot through last year when Lofton hit that miraculous buzzer beater


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Booyaaahhh!!!


----------



## HB

Oregon I am counting on you. Damn and I had Notre Dame facing Wisconsin in the Sweet 16.


----------



## JuX

It was exciting to watch especially to the end.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Whew...that was sweet. Now i just need Wisconsin to come back(crosses fingers thrice)


----------



## Sunsfan81

So Winthrop does win. Nice, Notre Dame is out.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Screw the brackets. I want the monster upset!


----------



## HKF

Duke Crews is dunking like a mad man.


----------



## JuX

Sunsfan81 said:


> Screw the brackets. I want the monster upset!


Oh, I am so in agreement!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tennessee has gone over 100 with more than 6 minutes left


----------



## thrillhouse

this pisses me off, notre dame had a cakewalk to the elite 8 and just blew it


----------



## Sunsfan81

so that technical costs Wisconsin 4 points


----------



## Nimreitz

What the **** is going on here? A ticky-tack foul and then a tech!?


----------



## zagsfan20

C'mon Wisconsin and Nevada.


----------



## Diable

Dummy you got to get the ball if you can


----------



## Sunsfan81

thrillhouse said:


> this pisses me off, notre dame had a cakewalk to the elite 8 and just blew it


I wouldn't call facing Oregon a cakewalk


----------



## Diable

thrillhouse said:


> this pisses me off, notre dame had a cakewalk to the elite 8 and just blew it


I have a newsflash for you.Winthrop is better than Notre Dame and they should have beaten them easily.


----------



## cpawfan

Lets go Redhawks. Give Charlie Coles the spotlight he deserves and beat those Ducks


----------



## Your Answer

Survived my first upset pick of the day, 2 to go (not counting the 8,9 games)

19-1 after the Winthrop game


----------



## kamego

Diable said:


> I have a newsflash for you.Winthrop is better than Notre Dame and they should have beaten them easily.


I don't know if they are more talented but they played better today.


----------



## Nimreitz

Ok I can't do this anymore, I have to concentrate my good energy on the Badgers.


----------



## Sunsfan81

12 point lead for TAMCC!!!


----------



## HB

Everyone wants to shoot 3's.


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, lead down to 7


----------



## kamego

HB said:


> Everyone wants to shoot 3's.


Its not a great tournament gameplan. Have to figure your going to go cold more then once every 6 games


----------



## zagsfan20

There's good games going on and my local CBS takes me to a 30 point blow out?


----------



## JuX

What the hell?


----------



## Sunsfan81

TAMCC is falling apart. :sad:


----------



## zagsfan20

Wisconsin only down by 6.


----------



## HB

So Nimreitz, hows my boy doing so far?


----------



## zagsfan20

Lets go Wolfpack!


----------



## Diable

I think you gotta put Daniels back in and just hope he stays out of trouble.


----------



## zagsfan20

Tennessee is handing it to LBST. like its a exhibition game against a Div. III team.


----------



## MLKG

My first round has been a mess, already lost 6 games, but if Wisconsin comes back and Creighton holds on, I still have all of my sweet 16. Bizzare.


----------



## zagsfan20

Billy ***********'s a d-bag.


----------



## JuX

3 by TAMCC!


----------



## thrillhouse

Diable said:


> I have a newsflash for you.Winthrop is better than Notre Dame and they should have beaten them easily.


please

but i didnt mean to imply that winthrop was a cakewalk but after them, all things considered it was a very good draw


----------



## Sunsfan81

zagsfan20 said:


> Tennessee is handing it to LBST. like its a exhibition game against a Div. III team.


Yeah Long Beach thought they could run with Tennessee.


----------



## HKF

cpawfan said:


> Lets go Redhawks. Give Charlie Coles the spotlight he deserves and beat those Ducks


Charlie's due, it's been 8 years.


----------



## Sunsfan81

thrillhouse said:


> please
> 
> but i didnt mean to imply that winthrop was a cakewalk but after them, all things considered it was a very good draw


I don't think they would have beaten Oregon.


----------



## kamego

Sunsfan81 said:


> Yeah Long Beach thought they could run with Tennessee.


If you told me they would score 80 plus points I would have guessed they would have won lol


----------



## BlueBaron

zagsfan20 said:


> Tennessee is handing it to LBST. like its a exhibition game against a Div. III team.


To think, you question why I would have them in my Final 4. I've watched them several times this year and they've done nothing but impressed me. Lofton is the most underrated player in the country IMO.


----------



## HB

Yeah boy, the badgers are back in business

Where are the Alando bashers now?


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Hell Yeah Wisconsin!!!


----------



## Sunsfan81

Tie game, timeout please. :sad:


----------



## JuX

Game tied.


----------



## kamego

Sunsfan81 said:


> Tie game, timeout please. :sad:


I have to think at some point Wisconsin is just going to take over and end this.


----------



## HKF

Nevada and Fazekas choking again.


----------



## Lakers138

I knew Winthrop was going to beat Notre Dame. Can't believe Tennessee scored that many points.


----------



## Your Answer

Nevada is upseting me, they are playing very sloppy right now


----------



## HKF

Oh please HB, Tucker is still garbage.


----------



## JuX

First missed FTs by CC


----------



## JuX

How the hell is that a foul? C'mon, you've got to be kidding.


----------



## JuX

Wisconsin has the first lead.... 31 minutes in the game. Highly unusual.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> Yeah boy, the badgers are back in business
> 
> Where are the Alando bashers now?


It only took them 30 minutes to tie a 15 seed


----------



## kamego

Tucker should have have scored 30 easily today


----------



## JuX

Another foul on Wisconsin.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Wow, this is nuts...and wtf is Mi Oh doing beating Oregon 9-0? Is every high seed spotting the low ones?


----------



## kamego

Serrated Shadow said:


> Wow, this is nuts...and wtf is Mi Oh doing beating Oregon 9-0? Is every high seed spotting the low ones?


Yesterday was a pretty boring day for upsets so maybe we are getting lucky and today is balancing it out.


----------



## JuX

A chance for TAMCC to tie it up.


----------



## Sunsfan81

stinkin Wisconsin can't miss a shot


----------



## Your Answer

I want to know what Nevada is thinking right now? They need to attack Toliver, either get him fouled out or get the easy bucket. Why they arent taking it inside I dont understand


----------



## HB

Foul Fest


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn couldn't hit a damn FT


----------



## JuX

Yay, the Badgers are in foul situation.


----------



## HKF

Miami (OH) is not going to let Oregon score 60. So they have to be ready for a defensive struggle. This is the same way the 1999 Redhawk team played with Wally Szczerbiak.


----------



## zagsfan20

Why the hell aren't they showing the Nevada game?


----------



## HKF

Fazekas is playing like a chicken. Stick your 6'11 *** in the paint. C'mon Nevada.


----------



## JuX

They're showing it right now. Way too short. Nevada in the possession of the ball right now.


----------



## Your Answer

zagsfan20 said:


> Why the hell aren't they showing the Nevada game?


Tie game Nevada just got 3 offensive 3 Rebounds on this last possesion.

Nevada ball

36 seconds left 
32 seconds on shot clock


----------



## Diable

That sounded like skin to me.


----------



## kamego

HKF said:


> Fazekas is playing like a chicken. Stick your 6'11 *** in the paint. C'mon Nevada.


He needs a big game for the draft too


----------



## Sunsfan81

Damn refs are calling too many fouls in this Wisconsin game


----------



## JuX

Man, free throws are a pain in the *** right now.


----------



## HB

Man I hate dumb guards


----------



## JuX

Nevada blew it right there.


----------



## JuX

That landing looked so NASTY!


----------



## HKF

TAMU-CC falling apart.


----------



## Your Answer

Stupid Nevada TO and then a horrible possesion by Creighton and a TO

Nevada ball tie game 1.4 seconds left


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nevada with a chance with 1.4 seconds left


----------



## Your Answer

Overtime


----------



## JuX

We're going into overtime.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Overtime


----------



## Sunsfan81

Overtime


----------



## Tooeasy

weak, the defense collapsed on funk and left a big wide open down low, but he got caught up in the air and tried hoisting a shot. All he had to do was lob the ball up by the rim, instead he tried goin for hero status.


----------



## JuX

Down five for TAMCC now.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Just to clarify, the game's going to overtime.


----------



## HKF

Marcellus Kemp is saving Fazekas who has completely disappeared.


----------



## el_Diablo

Serrated Shadow said:


> Just to clarify, the game's going to overtime.


which game?


----------



## JuX

el_Diablo said:


> which game?


Nevada and Creighton


----------



## HKF

Porter representing Compton, playing strong.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Fazekas has fouled out


----------



## Your Answer

Damn Fazekas just fouled out

Nevada up 4 3 mins left

This could be trouble


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oregon has scored 17 straight points against Miami OH


----------



## el_Diablo

Juxtaposed said:


> Nevada and Creighton


:wink: & :cheers:


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Porter representing Compton, playing strong.


Are you talking about Tajuan Porter of Oregon? If so, he's from Detroit.


----------



## JuX

Wisconsin's pulling away.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Wisconsin is going to survive


----------



## zagsfan20

I haven't got a game wrong yet today. nice.


----------



## Your Answer

Nevada up 4

1:16 left


----------



## Sunsfan81

Looks like Nevada will win


----------



## Sunsfan81

crap, CBS just switched to the Wisconsin game which is over


----------



## zagsfan20

Who ever is running the controls for CBS is a tool.


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> Are you talking about Tajuan Porter of Oregon? If so, he's from Detroit.


Nick Porter, Creighton.


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Sunsfan81 said:


> crap, CBS just switched to the Wisconsin game which is over


There we go...so far I've called one game wrong today, the Gtech game.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Oregon is on a 20-0 run


----------



## MLKG

Creighton can't get a call on those offensive fouls.


----------



## Your Answer

Sunsfan81 said:


> crap, CBS just switched to the Wisconsin game which is over


CBS tried to do the same to me but Directv package switched it back got to love it

Nevada went up 6 but Creighton just hit a 3 with 31 seconds left

Nevada ball


----------



## Your Answer

29 seconds 

Kemp on the line shooting the front half of a 1 nd 1


----------



## Your Answer

Kemp hits the first


----------



## Your Answer

Kemp hit the 2nd

Toliver with the dunk after wasiting a lot of time on missed opportunies

game over Nevada up 5 with 11 seconds left


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nevada wins


----------



## Your Answer

Great day 2 Im having, pefect so far 21-1 overall


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Melo's Answer said:


> Great day 2 Im having, pefect so far 21-1 overall


My best right now is 19-4.


----------



## Your Answer

whoops 22-1 with the Wisconsin final


----------



## HKF

Miami down 25-22, under 2 minutes before half-time. Just the kind of game Miami wins.


----------



## Nimreitz

Phew! This shirt is gonna smell in 2 weeks. I switched to the Wisconsin shirt early in the second half for good luck and now I can't wash it. Dammit! Much worse because I wasn't wearing it in the first place because it was dirty.


----------



## HKF

5-2 today (13-3 yesterday) 18-5 and I lost an Elite Eight team, Georgia Tech.


----------



## Your Answer

Serrated Shadow said:


> My best right now is 19-4.


I have 2 upset picks tonight still tho that I have to worry about. Arkansas and Holy Cross. So Ill have to see if those play out or not.


----------



## BallStateCards

21-2 so far...Perfect today...Too bad I can't bet, huh?


----------



## Serrated Shadow

Melo's Answer said:


> I have 2 upset picks tonight still tho that I have to worry about. Arkansas and Holy Cross. So Ill have to see if those play out or not.


I don't think i have any upset picks tonight actually, mine were earlier today...Winthrop and Creighton.


----------



## Diable

I guess CBS is cutting me off now...Not sure I really care much about the games that are on now though.


----------



## BallStateCards

Diable said:


> I guess CBS is cutting me off now...Not sure I really care much about the games that are on now though.


Miami and Oregon is probably on CSTV...They did the same thing yesteday with the Vandy/G-Dub game...


----------



## HKF

Miami is only down 1. 37-36


----------



## Brian34Cook

HKF said:


> Miami is only down 1. 37-36


Exactly the type of game those guys can win.. I remember when Illinois beat em 51-49.. ugly type of a game.. if they dont let up with this type of game.. this is winnable for Miami!

Well it's 44-38.. not realistic they'll win!


----------



## zagsfan20

I don't think Miami will get past Oregon. Brooks will come on strong down the stretch. Oregon has too many offensive weapons.


----------



## HKF

46-38. Oregon's guards might win this for them.


----------



## HKF

54-51, Oregon leads.


----------



## HKF

This is a hell of a game. I knew Miami could do this. C'mon Redhawks get a stop. Do it for Devin Davis, Damon Frierson and Wally World.


----------



## HKF

Miami with a chance to tie. 58.9 left. Holy moly.


----------



## HKF

1 point game. Oregon ball. If Miami plays D, they have a chance to get the ball back and wins. 10-0 run Miami.

54-53.


----------



## zagsfan20

Does Miami go for the 3 now, or the two?


----------



## HKF

zagsfan20 said:


> Does Miami go for the 3 now, or the two?


I would have gone for the quick two. Once they took too long, they didn't have the time. If they had one more player, they'd be Oregon.


----------



## HKF

Damn for Miami. Just ran out of time. They had this one, but Brooks made a big play.


----------



## Brian34Cook

All I know is it's almost time for my Illini to play.. I dont care what happens.. I'd prefer the season to end as fast as possible.. although a few more wins would be nice


----------



## JuX

Texas to play in 15 minutes. Kansas is on.


----------



## rebelsun

I think Arizona is one of the biggest x-factors in the whole tournament. They could flake out in the first round as easily as they could get hot and win a few games.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Purdue giving a much better effort than Arizona, that's not a surprise.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Texas still struggling against New Mexico St.


----------



## HB

I smell disaster tonight


----------



## Sunsfan81

Kansas is blowing out Niagra.


----------



## HB

More than anything, I think the 3pt line should be banned in college basketball


----------



## Diable

I love the trey it gives everyone a chance.Maybe it could be moved back.I like how many teams are shooting the transition trey in this tournament.I know how all these clowns rail against quick shots,but if I can run down the floor and get an open three for a good shooter then that's okay with me.


----------



## HKF

3 point shots are the great equalizer, if you lack the talent to compete. If you have the talent and shoot the 3 well, you're a title contender.


----------



## HKF

Virginia Tech always plays stupid, not surprised they are losing.


----------



## JuX

Sunsfan81 said:


> Texas still struggling against New Mexico St.


Not anymore. Lead the Aggies at half now.


----------



## HB

That Washington guy on VT reminds me a lot of Balkman, and it has nothing to do with the dreads.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Why is my tv not showing Texas...AAARRRGGGHHH...


----------



## Diable

Texas is still at the half


----------



## Brian34Cook

I'm confused.. how did Meacham replaced McBride in the process of ft's and shoot a ft? Did Illinois get away with something or did I miss something?

Nvm McBride taken to locker room.. can he return?


----------



## HKF

Lute Olsen has officially lost it. This team reminds me of the same team as the 2003-04 Arizona team, where he totally threw Iguodala under the bus for chemistry problems and tried to torpedo his draft stock. The team has unperformed and I think it's time for Olsen to think about retirement.


----------



## HKF

If anyone saw that play with Durant, that's why he needs to go pro, because the fluke-ness of injuries is a concern.


----------



## HKF

Big 10 is looking to start the NCAA tournament, 6-0, the much maligned Big 10.


----------



## Sunsfan81

I'm not surprised that Illinois is winning, it's the only 12-5 upset I picked.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Holy crap, what a shot! On his knees


----------



## Diable

That Illinois player threw a punch at Deron Washington...connected and nothing was called.Then they called Washington for an intentional foul because his feet got tangled with an Illinois player


----------



## JRose5

Brian Randle airballs the free throw, wow.
We're not playing bad, but between the free throw and the stupid turnovers (looking at you Carter), this is closer then it could have been.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Arizona is a joke. What a waste of talent.


----------



## Sunsfan81

New Mexico St. hanging in


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, Kansas up by 43


----------



## HKF

Seriously, if you're watching this Purdue-Arizona game, it comes down to Purdue being tougher than Arizona.


----------



## zagsfan20

C'mon Va Tech and Zona.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Aggies ahead


----------



## zagsfan20

HKF said:


> Seriously, if you're watching this Purdue-Arizona game, it comes down to Purdue being tougher than Arizona.


Exactly. Arizona's bigs a weaklings.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Seriously, if you're watching this Purdue-Arizona game, it comes down to Purdue being tougher than Arizona.


Yeah Arizona has a bunch of pussies on the team


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, Hokies lead


----------



## Diable

Va Tech will be lucky if they win this one.It won't be because they played well.Greenburg should have went to the pressure sooner.


----------



## zagsfan20

Lute Olsen is a good recruiter, but I serious wonder about his in game coaching and how he conducts practices. He might be the most over-hyped coach out there. 

And HFK, I agree, he should retire.


----------



## zagsfan20

Illinois blows it.


----------



## HKF

Why are these athletic teams such horrible FT shooting teams? Winthrop, Memphis, VaTech. That's going to come back to bite them.


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, should have been a foul, how didn't they call it? Virginia Tech got lucky as hell


----------



## Diable

Damn hit a free throw


----------



## WhoDaBest23

How did the refs miss that foul on Carter? Illinois-ViTech going down to the wire...


----------



## HKF

Will Brian Randle choke on the line? I sure hope not.


----------



## Sunsfan81

foul, pressure FTs for Illinois


----------



## HKF

Bad teams can't make FT's. These two teams stink.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

HKF said:


> Will Brian Randle choke on the line? I sure hope not.


Choke choke choke. Can't believe ViTech pulled this one out.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Virginia Tech got away with some fouls there at the end, but they deserve it, Illinois choked


----------



## Diable

I suppose it is better to be lucky than good,but I think this is one of several games where Va Tech just didn't take their opponent as seriously as they should have.


----------



## zagsfan20

Lol, you can't call a timeout with the ball in your legs with no hands on it.

What a meltdown by the Fighting Illini.


----------



## Brian34Cook

Lol name of the season.. blown games.. glad it's over.. gosh.. Good comeback by Tech though!


----------



## HB

Zona please win


----------



## HKF

Well, at least my Purdue pick looks good. Bout to blow these brackets up at the end of the day and just root for better basketball. That's not too much to ask, I hope.


----------



## zagsfan20

Brian34Cook said:


> Lol name of the season.. blown games.. glad it's over.. gosh.. Good comeback by Tech though!


I feel ya on that one. My Zags had a similar season. I wasn't too disappointed that its over.


----------



## Sunsfan81

no 5-12 upset this year unless Arkansas beats USC


----------



## zagsfan20

HB said:


> Zona please win


:gopray:


----------



## zagsfan20

Arizona can't rebound the ball if their life depended on it.


----------



## Diable

I don't see why Greenburg waited so long to go to the pressure.Deron Washington is really tremendous at the point of a press,guy has terrific athleticism and toughness.If they'd been able to score themselve they would have won by ten because Illinois hardly scored at all once they went to the pressure.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HB said:


> Zona please win


That game is over, Purdue wins.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Big 10 5-1


----------



## HB

Lute is overrated. Chase should come out, that team is going to keep on underachieving


----------



## HKF

See Arkansas over USC isn't really an upset because if they played during the regular season on a neutral court, half the people would pick Arkansas.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Texas is going to win


----------



## HKF

Why does CBS keep the game on FT shooting? F'n retards.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> See Arkansas over USC isn't really an upset because if they played during the regular season on a neutral court, half the people would pick Arkansas.


Nah, I think USC is clearly better on paper. Arkansas doesn't even belong in this tournament. But they've heard that all week, so I think they'll want to prove people wrong, and they might win.


----------



## rainman

The experts can weigh in here but has there been a bigger dissapointment this year than Arizona, this team at one time was talked about being a top ten 10 and capable of going a long way. They claim to have two lottery picks in Williams and Budinger and another guy who would be drafted in Shakur. I'm not at the practices or in the locker room so i'm not going to criticize the coach but this bunch flat out stunk it up down the stretch this year, two biggest locks so far IU over the Zags and Purdue over the Cats.


----------



## HKF

Well, I laughed at that thread that said Arizona has 4 NBA draft picks. They barely have two. The effort level of this team was horrible and Lute is slipping.

Now I have to root for Holy Cross, because if they don't win that means the entire first round will go off without one upset. Neither VCU, nor Winthrop were upsets. If you look at history, the 11 seeds are almost 30% winners against the 6 seeds. Not to mention, VCU has 28 wins and Winthrop has 29 wins. These are good basketball teams.


----------



## rebelsun

Lute, and Arizona, have always been infatuated with offense. Do they really expect to win a championship with that defensive lineup? Whatever happened to Tangara, who was an interior beast in HS? He was a top 50 player and hasn't gotten any time at all.

We'll see who stays next year; I imagine that Bayless will inject some life into this team.


----------



## rainman

HKF said:


> Well, I laughed at that thread that said Arizona has 4 NBA draft picks. They barely have two. The effort level of this team was horrible and Lute is slipping.
> 
> Now I have to root for Holy Cross, because if they don't win that means the entire first round will go off without one upset. Neither VCU, nor Winthrop were upsets. If you look at history, the 11 seeds are almost 30% winners against the 6 seeds. Not to mention, VCU has 28 wins and Winthrop has 29 wins. These are good basketball teams.


It obviously wasnt us saying they had 4, Shakur stinks and Radenovic is a nice complimentary player but not anyone you ride to any great results. It'll be interesting to see what having an actual pg there next year does for that team.


----------



## Sunsfan81

HKF said:


> Well, I laughed at that thread that said Arizona has 4 NBA draft picks. They barely have two. The effort level of this team was horrible and Lute is slipping.
> 
> Now I have to root for Holy Cross, because if they don't win that means the entire first round will go off without one upset. Neither VCU, nor Winthrop were upsets. If you look at history, the 11 seeds are almost 30% winners against the 6 seeds. Not to mention, VCU has 28 wins and Winthrop has 29 wins. These are good basketball teams.


Well you can root for Jackson St. too. :laugh: 

But I think those are upsets, just minor upsets. Hey 30% is still 30 against 70.


----------



## HKF

Winthrop and VCU have won a combined 57 basketball games and lost 10 total. You can call them upsets, but if you've been watching them all year, they are good teams. VCU was seeded too low.


----------



## HKF

You know who Scottie Reynolds reminds me of? Chris Thomas, the former Notre Dame point guard. Came out and had a great freshman year and then regressed the following 3 seasons.


----------



## Your Answer

Zona ruined my chances at a perfect day, but Im over that LETS GO HOLY CROSS!!!:cheers:


----------



## Diable

I was very impressed with VCU and I pretty much expect them to beat Pittsburgh so long as the refs allow them to apply the pressure without calling the nickel and dime stuff.


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice start for Villanova


----------



## HB

This Kentucky guards are dumb as rocks


----------



## Sunsfan81

nice job by Jackson State, still hanging in


----------



## Diable

That's a large human being banging on Horford


----------



## BlueBaron

Kentucky up 2 at the half. Morris is a beast.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Diable said:


> That's a large human being banging on Horford


Yeah that Turner guy is huge.


----------



## HB

Corey Brewer is the heart and soul of Florida. That guy does everything


----------



## Sunsfan81

USC all over Arkansas, Syracuse should be in there instead.


----------



## zagsfan20

USC all the way. I can't believe people are thinking that Arkansas was going to win this. This USC team has some serious talent.


----------



## HB

Since when did Randolph Morris turn into Shaq


----------



## BlueBaron

HB said:


> Since when did Randolph Morris turn into Shaq


Do you mean that in a good way?:whoknows:


----------



## Sunsfan81

Holy Cross hanging in


----------



## Sunsfan81

damn, Kentucky up 6, Villanova needs to score


----------



## Diable

I was wondering.Is Morris free to negoitiate with NBA teams(Euro too actually) and still keep his eligibility?If he hired an agent he's ineligible,but he's a free agent since he wasn't drafted last year...I have no idea what he can do and can not do without losing his eligibility.


----------



## HB

BlueBaron said:


> Do you mean that in a good way?:whoknows:


Yup. Nova has no answer for him

And Diable I believe he can leave whenever he wants from college. He is technically a free agent.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Florida will win, so another year without a 16 seed winning a game.


----------



## BlueBaron

He can leave this very minute and go sign with anybody that wants him. If Tubby comes back you can expect Morris to go pro.


----------



## Diable

I know he's a free agent.I am just wondering if he can negoitiate with NBA teams without losing his eligibility for next year


----------



## Sunsfan81

Villanova just can't score


----------



## BlueBaron

Diable said:


> I know he's a free agent.I am just wondering if he can negoitiate with NBA teams without losing his eligibility for next year


As long as he doesn't sign with an agent I can't see why not.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Villanova within 4


----------



## Diable

Morris' fourth foul...Reynolds misses the first free throw,rims in the second.four point game


----------



## Nimreitz

Until he signs with an agent, or signs a professional basketball contract he would still technically be an amateur. I can't tell you exactly how the NCAA would rule on it legally, but I think Morris can probably negotiate with teams now, or have his parents do it, and continue to play for Kentucky as long as he doesn't sign a contract.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Holy Cross still hanging in


----------



## HKF

Watching these games in Chicago, makes you appreciate the kind of shooter Ben Gordon is. Those rims in Chicago are not soft rims.


----------



## Sunsfan81

well Holy Cross is now in trouble


----------



## Diable

Billy Packer should retire


----------



## Sunsfan81

Villanova got lucky on that call


----------



## Sunsfan81

LOL, the ball got stuck, traveling


----------



## Sunsfan81

DAMN! Nardi needed to hit that shot, would have cut it to 2. Now Villanova is screwed.


----------



## HKF

Nardi is straight garbage. He has been mediocre his entire career, but because he was able to play with NBA guards in Foye, Ray and Lowry, it made him look better than he really was/is.


----------



## Sunsfan81

Nardi is killing Villanova with these missed 3s. Game over. Kentucky wins.


----------



## DavidCain

nardis been awful all year

hit a open jumper


----------



## Sunsfan81

So maybe Tubby won't get fired


----------



## Sunsfan81

Southern Illinois will win, so the crappy tournament continues.


----------



## Sunsfan81

So much for "parity." The higher seeds go 27-5 in the 1st round, and three of those five are 9 seeds, the other two are 11 seeds. Worst 1st round ever.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup

Florida's bigs were incredible today. And yes, I know they were playing Jackson State. Bring on Purdue.


----------



## Sunsfan81

USC is destroying Arkansas. Committee looking like fools, Arkansas didn't belong.


----------



## Sunsfan81

USC Texas should be a good one.


----------



## HKF

Sunsfan81 said:


> So much for "parity." The higher seeds go 27-5 in the 1st round, and three of those five are 9 seeds, the other two are 11 seeds. Worst 1st round ever.


And the nine seeds: Michigan State, Purdue and Xavier. Not exactly a stretch to see either of those teams win games.

I really don't see any of these #1's losing in the next round.


----------



## underhill_101

Could someone please explain to me why I would pick Arkansas? Wow, that was stupid


----------



## apelman42

Nim why you keep bashin Tuck? Dude kept his team in the game in the 1st half. Granted his jump shot isn't that great but his first step and ability to penetrate are top notch. I think the 2nd half of today's game is going to spring us into the sweet 16.


----------



## Nimreitz

apelman42 said:


> Nim why you keep bashin Tuck? Dude kept his team in the game in the 1st half. Granted his jump shot isn't that great but his first step and ability to penetrate are top notch. I think the 2nd half of today's game is going to spring us into the sweet 16.


I'm glad he hit a few threes that kept us in the game, but the best we played all day was when Alando was sitting his *** on the bench.

But I don't think I dissed Alando since maybe the 1st half of that game, and even then I don't know if I did.


----------



## HKF

underhill_101 said:


> Could someone please explain to me why I would pick Arkansas? Wow, that was stupid


Probably cause you saw Oregon destroy USC. Then USC kicks the crap out of Arkansas and Oregon struggles with Miami (OH). Go figure. One and done tournaments are hard.


----------



## Diable

Upsets are mainly a function of the favorites disrespecting the underdogs and/or playing horribly.It's just gotten to the point where I don't think anyone is good enough to take the lower seeds lightly.With the rise of the mid-majors some of the underdogs are now favorites like the Salukis.It is disappointing not to have a Hampton-Iowa State...but I personally thought that was a case where the favorite was horribly overrated and hardly so big an upset as the seeds suggested.


----------



## HB

Now USC is probably going to beat Texas.


----------



## apelman42

Nimreitz said:


> I'm glad he hit a few threes that kept us in the game, but the best we played all day was when Alando was sitting his *** on the bench.
> 
> But I don't think I dissed Alando since maybe the 1st half of that game, and even then I don't know if I did.


It also just so happens that Kam Taylor decided to hit shots when Tuck went to the bench. I thought Tuck still played really well today.


----------



## HB

Nimreitz said:


> I'm glad he hit a few threes that kept us in the game, but the best we played all day was when Alando was sitting his *** on the bench.
> 
> But I don't think I dissed Alando since maybe the 1st half of that game, and even then I don't know if I did.


I was expecting this response. The thing is, the Badgers were already playing better with Tucker in the game. Taylor taking those 3's could be looked as bad shots if he had missed them. Alando played much better in the second. The team doesnt play better WITHOUT him, thats fiction. Not a team that won 24 or so games.


----------



## GNG

I worked all day and just got done watching all the games I recorded on DVR. It was just excruciating thinking about all the games going on live and that I had a good eight-plus hours to kill. Like waiting until dinnertime to open your Christmas presents. Torture.

A few thoughts and updates:

I'm 26-6 with all of my Sweet 16 in tact. I'm awful at picking 8-9 games, and I only got one right this year (Michigan State). *1, 2, 3* Two misses were purely because I'm a Bob Knight homer (Texas Tech winning, Indiana losing). *4, 5* The other loss was Albany...who saw the Jekyll side of Virginia today and got spanked. *6*

Got everything else including the 11-seeds, which weren't exactly upsets all things considered. Got ballsy with the Great Danes pick, but aside from that, good year to go with the chalk.

I was pumped at the prospect of Wisconsin losing to Corpus Christi 1) because I have Wisconsin losing to UNLV in the second round anyway; 2) Wisconsin plays some butt-numbingly boring basketball - they seriously make Butler look like the Suns; 3) it would have been a nice little story for a team with six letters in their "abbreviation" that didn't even have a program a few years ago knocking off a two seed. Alando Tucker isn't great, but he's all Wisconsin has. No one else can put the ball in the bucket. Unless the guys is Kevin Durant, you can always shut _one guy_ down. In fact, that's why the Longhorns aren't a great team - they're just one amazing guy, a bunch of mediocre teammates and a mediocre coach.

North Texas showed some spirit, and I'll be looking for them in next year's tourney. Memphis is just controlled chaos, and when they're clicking, they're a whirlwind. Dorsey is a monster. Free throw shooting will be the death of them though - 324th in the nation just isn't going to cut it. C'mon Calipari - do none of these coaches make the players practice free throws anymore? 61 percent as a team?

I admit I was nervous about Memphis' chances when I saw a possible matchup with Nevada in the second round, but Fazekas showed me today why I ended up putting Memphis in the Sweet 16 without putting much thought into it. I'm going to laugh at whatever NBA team gives that Softy McSofterton a guaranteed contract. I'm expecting Memphis to just skin those guys alive.

Notre Dame was the worst team in their pod. I'm now somewhat regretting not putting Winthrop in my Sweet 16, but deep down, I still think Oregon will move on.

The kids on Arizona play like spoiled, entitled babies, and they got their faces rubbed in it by a hungrier Purdue team. I can't believe I picked them to win that game, and I can't believe Lute Olsen is the sole reason why. What a maddening team to watch, those Wildcats. They suck.

I also bet on Curtis Sumpter and paid for it. I bet against Paul Hewitt and won.

Tennessee and LBSU putting up an NBA score. Ha ha ha.

The at-large teams who we all knew didn't belong in the tournament played like it. I feel like Virginia Tech just shot themselves in the foot over and over for 36 minutes before Illinois themselves grabbed a bazooka and blew their whole leg off.


----------



## TucsonClip

Purude is not a very good basketball team...

Yet they ARE better then Arizona, explain that one to me.

Its about time Shakur leaves Arizona. Its no coincidence that Arizona has performed poorly with him running the show.

Freshman Year: First round loss to Seton Hall (UA 9 seed)
Sophmore year: Blew a huge lead over Illinois and another Final Four birth, what a disaster
Junior Year: Lost to Villanova (UA 8 seed)
Senior Year: Lost to freaking PURDUE in teh first round (UA 8 seed)


----------



## Diable

Maybe Arizona is just overrated


----------

